# Wanted: WYNDHAM BONNET CREEK 2 bedrm August 9-12 Orlando, FL



## lmclaggett (Aug 1, 2013)

I am looking for a reservation at Bonnet Creek from the 9th through the 12th (Friday check in, Monday check out).  2 bedrooms.  If anyone can help me with this reservation it would be much appreciated!  I previously rented Bonnet Creek here and had a great experience.  I can pay immediately, message or email whatever is convenient.  Will pay $75 a night.


----------



## lmclaggett (Aug 5, 2013)

Still looking, can pay more, is there anything available?  Getting desperate!  Let me know.


----------



## dcwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you still looking for Bonnett Creek?


----------



## dcwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi, I just looked and nothing available till August 15.


----------



## lmclaggett (Aug 7, 2013)

Still nothing?  I am booking for sure today but I really wanted to stay here again.


----------

